# how to tell if my nissan has keyless entry



## FatesWebb (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a 2006 nissan altima that I bought used, it did not come with a keyless entry remote. It does mention keyless entry in the user guide. It has a light on the dash, only one lock on the drivers door, and electronic locks and trunk. I tried entering the key in the ignition several times, and the lights did blink, which is the process for programming a keyless remote, so I think it must be equipped, can you give me detailed instruction on how to confirm that my car has keyless entry, or if my test of the key in the ignition 7 times was a valid yes? thanks

On a side note, I think that the arm that holds up the hood is flat out missing, I cannot find one, and I think it is supposed to be on the left side where there is a hole instead of a latch.

I looked around under there, and didnt see any keyless entry boxes but didnt really know where to look.

FatesWebb


----------



## mohdhabash (May 19, 2010)

as far as your car flashes after putting the key and removing it 7 times, it has the key-less controller, and all what you need is to get the suitable key-less remote and:
You can follow the following steps to program it:
1.	Step1
Open the driver's side door, get in and shut the door. All the doors must be closed to program the remotes.
2.	Step2
Lock all the doors by pressing the driver's side lock/unlock button.
3.	Step3
Insert and remove the key in the ignition six times within 10 seconds. The hazard lights will flash if you did it right.
4.	Step4
Reinsert the key into the ignition and turn it to the "ACC" position. Be sure to not start the engine. Otherwise you will have to start over.
5.	Step5
Press any button on your keyless remote within five seconds. The hazard lights will flash to indicate the remote has been programmed.
6.	Step6
Unlock and lock the doors using the driver's side button and press any key on the next remote.
7.	Step7
Repeat step 6 for any additional remotes you wish to program.
8.	Step8
Turn the ignition to the "Off" position to exit the programming mode. Remove the key and use the driver's side door "Unlock" button to unlock the doors. Test the remotes from the outside of the vehicle.

I have 2006 Altima but it doesn't flash, so I think mine doesn't have the controller inside, even the wiring is not ready to have the controller, so I am looking for a solution other than getting third party controller and do modification to my car wiring.

anyone any idea ?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

If your signals don't blink after step 3 then you either don't have the keyless receiver or you're using the wrong keyfob. You need a Nissan keyfob to communicate properly with the receiving module.


----------

